
Did Verisign Steal Axis Bank's Logo? - Archit
http://blog.archit.in/2011/09/did-verisign-steal-axis-banks-logo/
======
0x12
When your logo is 'A large triangle with two triangles 1/3rd the size of the
larger one cut out' chances are that you will run in to others that have done
the same thing, only slightly different.

------
uptown
Were Axis Bank's logo-designers inspired by the Mitsubishi Motors logo?
<http://www.cartype.com/pics/2859/full/mitsubishi_logo_5.jpg>

~~~
Archit
Haha! Looks like Axis Bank really was inspired by Mitsubishi's logo and
Verizon just copied Axis Bank's logo and made it symmetrical.

------
ed209
more to the point, why would you change a logo where brand recognition is part
of the product! (i.e. I know customers on my site will recognise this icon as
a trusted mark that it is secure)

~~~
gnu6
Most people want to believe their brand is as special as Coke or Apple, but
they usually aren't. Most people will not know what a Verisign logo on a web
site means in terms of actual security measures, they'll only see it as a
label saying "hey we claim to be secure!" And those who are familiar with
Verisign will associate the logo with their misdeeds, and wonder why they
should do business with a site that does business with such a company.

------
tomelders
I doubt it's a "rip off", and it's a bit disingenuous to immediately jump to
that conclusion. These things happen.

The real test is wether Verisign revise/replace it.

------
prawn
Every logo designer has played with diamonds and triangles at some point,
creating variations of these same shapes.

------
thisisblurry
Did the blog this is posted on steal their design from Under Consideration?

Example:
[http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/critter_...](http://www.underconsideration.com/brandnew/archives/critter_type.php)
(Pay attention to both the post content and the Before/After images)

------
techiferous
If you look closely, Verisign's logo is symmetrical and Axis Bank's is not.

------
tartuffe78
I think they used the same pixels, but just move them around.

------
mbesto
No.

------
lrm242
From the looks of it, no they didn't.

------
ig1
Flagged as off-topic for HN.

